# Logitech mouse battery level

## cpicton

Hi

I have a logitech mouse (V200 Wireless).

I can't find any way of reporting the battery level.  What apps can I use for this?

----------

## Aysen

I have Logitech wireless mouse and keyboard and I'd also like to be able to monitor the battery status instead to be taken by surprise when the keyboard stops working.

I haven't heard of a way to do that in Linux, though...

----------

## DeepBass909

 *Aysen wrote:*   

> I have Logitech wireless mouse and keyboard and I'd also like to be able to monitor the battery status instead to be taken by surprise when the keyboard stops working.
> 
> I haven't heard of a way to do that in Linux, though...

 

there is a [url=http://gentoo-portage.com/app-misc/logitech-applet]logitech mouse app[/] in the portage tree which reports the battery level of my Trackball Marble wireless. I'm not sure if it reports the battery level of your keyboard.

I haven't found any app that was able to dock in KDE or Gnome... That would be nice...

----------

## Aysen

Thanks.

Unfortunately, this app doesn't support my mouse (MX900) and doesn't support keyboards at all.

There are some more Logitech-specific apps in Portage (eix -S logitech), but none of them do what I need.

----------

## WildChild

I just got a V200 and I was also wondering if there was any solution for the battery level...

----------

## WildChild

I found a solution! There's an application named "lomoco" that gives informations about Logitech hardware. The V200 isn't recognised by the application but it's easy to make it recognised. Download the source code:

```

wget http://lomoco.linux-gamers.net/files/lomoco-1.0.tar.gz

```

Uncompress it and then open the file "lomoco-1.0/src/lomoco.c" with a text editor. At line 61, insert the following:

```

        {0xc510, "Logitech USB Receiver",                      "C-UM34",      1, 0, 0, 1, 0},

```

This is for the V200, this information may be different for another mouse!

Compile the application with "./autogen.sh" and "make" and then copy the "src/lomoco" executable to /usr/local/bin.

You'll have a working lomoco application for the Logitech V200. The following command sets works:

```

Actions

Wireless Status Reporting (CSR command set)

SmartScroll/Cruise Control (SMS command set)

```

For example, to get the battery level, you can use "lomoco -i". The SmartScroll set enable/disable the use of scroll wheel left/right tilt. You can also control the mouse connection with the "Wireless Status Reporting" command set.

I hope it will help!

----------

## Aysen

Thank you!

Lomoco is already in Portage and looks very promising. Sadly, support for MX900 is still on the TODO list on its homepage... I'll watch it for updates.

I'd suggest that you contact the authors and ask them to incorporate your change, so that more people benefit from it  :Smile: 

Cheers!

----------

## WildChild

Already done...  :Smile: 

----------

## WildChild

http://lomoco.linux-gamers.net/

Logitech V200 support is now in SVN tree!  :Smile: 

----------

